# Other Meat



## ddog27 (Apr 9, 2005)

Besides the usual chicken, ribs, brisket and pork butt, what other things do you guys throw on the BBQ? Any good or unusual recipes?


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 9, 2005)

On my WSM I've done:

almonds
bacon wrapped scallops (then crisp in frying pan, roll in real maple   syrup, serve)
cheese
chuck roll (whole blade roast)
baked beans
brined salmon
flavour brined turkeys
pork loin
pork chop
rib-eye steaks
some guys do spuds (potatoes), it's on my To Do list alright?
smoked peppers (I've done habaneros)
standing rib roast (Prime Rib)
damn it, one of these days I'm gonna try some soft or medium tofu ...
no fruits yet

on edit: various sausages too


----------



## K Kruger (Apr 9, 2005)

I haven't done the scallops that Shawn has nor have I been as successful as he with almonds but I've done his list (with the potatoes) plus top and bottom rounds, beef ribs, tri-tip, various cuts of boar, fresh hams, various sausages, Roma tomatoes, jals (I've only done habs on a kettle), mushrooms, bison cuts and whole pigs (not on a WSM), and I think that's it.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 9, 2005)

Prime Rib, Salmon, MeatLoaf, Sausage, Chuck Roll, Buckboard Bacon, and Pastrami.


----------



## K Kruger (Apr 9, 2005)

Forgot lamb--done a lot of that. Buckboard I still need to get to.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 9, 2005)

Kevin, haven't pulled the trigger on lamb yet either. Gonna have to do that soon, I love lamb, the wife and daughter are a little iffy.


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 10, 2005)

I am really hesitant to try lamb. 

I have only had it a couple of times in restaurants or at family/friends places and it has been 50/50. Some of it has had 'mutton' taste, the rest has not. I LOATHE the 'mutton' taste.

Is there a way to be sure to avoid it folks?


thnx,

Shawn


----------



## Griff (Apr 10, 2005)

Buckboard bacon is good. I've done smoked domestic duck three times and it came out great.  I'd reccommend smoked duck for somrthing different. I've done scallops wrapped in thin strips of duck, kinda like Shawn's bacon wrapped scallops. Prischutto also is a great scallop wrapper.

Griff


----------



## Griff (Apr 10, 2005)

Shawn

My experience has been that the larger the lamb cut the more likely the mutton thing will occur. My favorite lamb is to buy a rack (nearly always from New Zealand in my market) and cut into chops, one bone per chop. Then I put 'em into a bowl with olive oil and the dry package of Good Seasons Italian dressing mix. It's the dry packet that you mix with oil and vinegar to make Italian salad dressing. Then it's flop 'em on the gasser.

Griff


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks Griff ... sounds like the best way to avoid 'mutton' taste is to buy the smallest lamb cuts you can find ... correct?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2005)

What I've done - Butts, picnics, turkeys, chickens, cornish game hens, chuck roasts, pork/beef/venison ribs, venison roasts, pastrami, salmon, trout, bluefish.

I didn't see anyone mention if they've tried the hardboiled eggs?  I've heard about them but haven't gotten the gumption to give them a try.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 10, 2005)

Shawn White said:
			
		

> On my WSM I've done:
> 
> almonds
> bacon wrapped scallops (then crisp in frying pan, roll in real maple   syrup, serve)
> ...



Shawn, how did the pork loins come out? If been eating more and more of them here as they can be had for $1.99 per pound. What reciepe did you use?
Thanks


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 10, 2005)

K Kruger said:
			
		

> I haven't done the scallops that Shawn has nor have I been as successful as he with almonds but I've done his list (with the potatoes) plus top and bottom rounds, beef ribs, tri-tip, various cuts of boar, fresh hams, various sausages, Roma tomatoes, jals (I've only done habs on a kettle), mushrooms, bison cuts and whole pigs (not on a WSM), and I think that's it.



What did you try with the almonds and what happened to them?


----------



## K Kruger (Apr 10, 2005)

Shawn-- Yes, cuts from smaller lambs produce less lamb-y meat. It's not necessarily the smallest cuts, it's cuts from smaller animals. I've had rack of lamb taste lamb-ier than shoulder, owing to the age of the lamb when slaughtered.

Griff-- Huge duck fan here. I've always kettled them. Definitely need to try one in the WSM.

Larry-- Me too on the eggs. The smoked eggs turned into deviled ones sounds too good to miss.

Nick-- I think (I know actually) that is was too many irons in the fire on both occasions I smoked almonds. Once the temps got too high (the pigs loved them), the other time they were oversmoked. I minced them and used them in dips and breading. I love smoked almonds; need to do them again.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 10, 2005)

Shrimp and lobster are great on the Barbie (grilled not smoked).  Nice, sweet and crispy on the outside.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 10, 2005)

K Kruger said:
			
		

> Shawn-- Yes, cuts from smaller lambs produce less lamb-y meat. It's not necessarily the smallest cuts, it's cuts from smaller animals. I've had rack of lamb taste lamb-ier than shoulder, owing to the age of the lamb when slaughtered.
> 
> Griff-- Huge duck fan here. I've always kettled them. Definitely need to try one in the WSM.
> 
> ...



I've always kept mine simple. Spread them in a aluminum pan with holes poked in the bottom. Tababsco sauce and salt marinade for 1 hour. Smoke them for about 1 - 1 1/2 hours. Always seems good to me.


----------



## K Kruger (Apr 10, 2005)

Sound great to me. I like the Tabasco idea. A friend sent me some excellent ones he did recently. Both times I did them I was juggling indoor and outdoor food prep for a few dozen people arriving any moment--couldn't/didn't keep my eye on the ball.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 10, 2005)

I can't believe ABT's haven't made the list yet.


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 10, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Shawn, how did the pork loins come out? If been eating more and more of them here as they can be had for $1.99 per pound. What reciepe did you use?


Only one so far here Nick. It was good, a bit dry cuz I took it too high ... pics are here click the 2004-09-26 Pork Loin Roast and Chicken link.

This loin roast was simply seasoned with a bit of Lawry's, smoked then sauced with the Jalapeno Mango sauce I posted on TVWB.

I want to try brined smoked pork loin or this marinade Kevin posted here on thick boneless loin chops.

I also did some pork tenderloin pieces as if they were ribs, (rubbed, foiled, glazed). They were pretty good. If I do it again though I won't add juice when I foil them.


----------



## Griff (Apr 10, 2005)

Regarding lamb, Kevin said it better than I did. To avoid the mutton taste, try to get cuts from smaller animals. I probably would have said it that way last night but I had been drinking. Hey, it was Saturday night.

Griff


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks Kevin and Griff, I get it now. Smaller lambs reduce the chance of that funky 'mutton' taste.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 10, 2005)

Trout , for smoked trout and pecan spread
Teriyaki Salmon
Scallops
Lamb, yes it _is_good
Cornish HenDuck breasts
Walnuts

Going to try tongue, i'll bet that'd be great!


----------

